
A Golang based open source Web Application Gateway with WAF, Janusec - janusec
https://github.com/Janusec/janusec
======
janusec
Janusec Application Gateway, an application security solutions which provides
WAF (Web Application Firewall), unified web administration portal, private key
protection, web routing and scalable load balancing.

